# What Do You Find Undesireable On An Outback?



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have had a 25RSS for eight months now and have really liked it except for a few things:

1) The awfully low deck. The leaf springs are mounted under the axles and the clearance between the shackle and the road is only 4 to 5 inches (eyeballing). This trailer is definitely for traveling only on flat paved roads. I cannot back up the OB on my driveway without seriously messing up the rear end. It is also difficult to crawl under the trailer to inspect any anomalies. I have done a little research on raising the height by flipping axle and it is going to cost a minimum $350 for parts and labor.

2) The suspension system is poor. There is no way to lubricate bearings. It looks like installation of an EZ-flex system is going to be a requirement. This option is another $400 for parts and labor.

3) Lack of a diamond plate at the bottom front of the trailer to alleviate damages due to rocks/pebbles on the road. I see quite a few Jayco TT having this feature as OEM

Is there anything else you find less than desirable?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

#1 and #3 have been corrected on newer models. Diamond plate came in in ~2006 time frame (it was on my 2006 but not on my neighbors). Axle flip was more recent, I don't know exaclty when but the 2010's have it.

The running gear is what I would call standard for a TT. Some offer E-Z flex as upgrades. My Cedar Creek 5'er I just sold had the same technology and that cost twice what an OB did when new.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How about what there is that is good about them?

2008 was the end of the all white (cream) cabinets, it is too bad since they were a selling point for us.

Big windows, plenty of ventilation.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have the 250RS - which is the upgraded version of the 25RSS. With an RV show coming up maybe you could check them out!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> #1 and #3 have been corrected on newer models. Diamond plate came in in ~2006 time frame (it was on my 2006 but not on my neighbors). Axle flip was more recent, I don't know exaclty when but the 2010's have it.
> 
> The running gear is what I would call standard for a TT. Some offer E-Z flex as upgrades. My Cedar Creek 5'er I just sold had the same technology and that cost twice what an OB did when new.


I haven't personally checked and only going by the brochure, but, our 250RS has the easy lube axles......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> #1 and #3 have been corrected on newer models. Diamond plate came in in ~2006 time frame (it was on my 2006 but not on my neighbors). Axle flip was more recent, I don't know exaclty when but the 2010's have it.
> 
> The running gear is what I would call standard for a TT. Some offer E-Z flex as upgrades. My Cedar Creek 5'er I just sold had the same technology and that cost twice what an OB did when new.


I haven't personally checked and only going by the brochure, but, our 250RS has the easy lube axles......
[/quote]
Yes, I think he was referring to the equalizer between the two springs. Some aftermarket ones have grease fittings on them. They'll eventually wear out (everything does, but usually more quickly if it isn't greased). Our OB and our 5'er both have traveled many thousands of miles with no issues there.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

It appears you have a "used" or older model. What year is it?

My 2009 has the diamond front plate (corected in 2006-7 I think) and the high ground clearance (as if I did an axle flip, which I did not have to do). Grease fittings on the wheel bearings--nope, don't have those, but they only need to be repacked ~ every 10K and the local guy charges $85. If you drive (tow) a lot of miles, then grease fittings help, but otherwise the cost to convert is seldom recovered.

We like the 268RL design--it's the layout needs that make the difference between buyers. We have no kids, and travel once in a while with two adult guests. The fact that no one has to go through other's sleeping areas to use the bathroom is a big plus for us. If we had kids, then bunks or some such would be a requirement. The new model with the flip down outdoor kitchen is cute but we have no need for that. Others will, and so specific models have their proponents.

If you plan to keep your model for several years, then an axle flip would seem to be a good investment, especially if you whack the bumper going in and out of your driveway! I only scrape the bumper a little bit when I screw up and back slightly off center from the street to the gravel driveway. I blame the driver, not the TT! [grin!]


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I've only had our 290RLS for a month...but here are a few cons.


Stove top vent hood doesn't vent to outside. 
I was dissapointed that the hood above the stove top did not vent to the outside. I never thought that it might not, so never noticed before buying. It's not a biggie...just tad dissapointing.
Access to the water heater bypass requires me to remove 4 long screws.
I find this inconvenient. Quick release latches of some sort would have been a better idea, and I'd like to fashion a modification to make it something like that.
Antenna placement makes it impossible to attache the Sensar Wingman to help with TV signal. Not a biggie.. just a bummer.
We love the little relax/tv viewing area, the huge slideout and 4 chair dinette table, and perhaps most of all...the HUGE bathroom. Tons of storage is a big plus too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

hautevue said:


> It appears you have a "used" or older model. What year is it?
> 
> My 2009 has the diamond front plate (corected in 2006-7 I think) and the high ground clearance (as if I did an axle flip, which I did not have to do). Grease fittings on the wheel bearings--nope, don't have those, but they only need to be repacked ~ every 10K and the local guy charges $85. If you drive (tow) a lot of miles, then grease fittings help, but otherwise the cost to convert is seldom recovered.
> 
> ...


Pull off the rubber cap in the middle of the wheel hub. Your grease fitting is under that. My 2006 had e-z lube hubs. I can't imagine them not being on a later model.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

hautevue said:


> It appears you have a "used" or older model. What year is it?
> 
> My 2009 has the diamond front plate (corected in 2006-7 I think) and the high ground clearance (as if I did an axle flip, which I did not have to do). Grease fittings on the wheel bearings--nope, don't have those, but they only need to be repacked ~ every 10K and the local guy charges $85. If you drive (tow) a lot of miles, then grease fittings help, but otherwise the cost to convert is seldom recovered.
> 
> If you plan to keep your model for several years, then an axle flip would seem to be a good investment, especially if you whack the bumper going in and out of your driveway! I only scrape the bumper a little bit when I screw up and back slightly off center from the street to the gravel driveway. I blame the driver, not the TT! [grin!]


My 25RSS is a 2005 model. So far I am very happy with it except for the low clearance. It is a mess to dump the tanks at some station where the dump opening is higher than the outlets on the camper...









Another thing coming to mind not just for the Outback but almost all TT out there besides of the Airstream. Why can't they install a carefree aluminum roof like what you see on popup campers instead of the funky rubber roof, which always poses the danger of cracking due to exposure to direct sun (storage parking exposed to mother nature)? I had a Coleman PU for several years and never had to worry about its aluminum roof. It was 15 years old when I sold it and the roof was as tight as the day I brought it home.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not cracking is the advantage of the rubber roof.









The rubber will last for years with very minimal maintenance. It's also relatively easy to repair if it is damaged. Once aluminum starts cracking, you'll have a tough time stopping it (Same for fiberglass). I'm not sure if you've noticed, but some of the lightweight units are not running the fiberglass right over the entire roof. I think they are basically doing it as a weight save because you don't need plywood under the rubber membrane. My concern with those is what happens if it get's damaged. I've priced the new rubber roof and figured I could replace one in a weekend with < $1k sunk in. It's also nice to know that the roof is a solid membrane with no seams so the only opprotunity for leaks are where vents/antennas poke through.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Stove top vent hood doesn't vent to outside.
> I was dissapointed that the hood above the stove top did not vent to the outside. I never thought that it might not, so never noticed before buying. It's not a biggie...just tad dissapointing.


If you're handy, it can be vented to the outside without too much work. I did this a few years ago, this threads an oldie venting hood outside

Getting the axle's flipped isn't a big expense, we had that done by our dealer. The extra ground clearance is great. Our trailer is going into it's 8th season, the suspension is holding up fine. A piece of diamond plate could be added and then all the things you don't like about your outback are solved









Mike


----------



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

have an 08 25rss. So far no complaints. Lots of positives such as white cabinets, large holding tanks, and lots of sleeping room for such a small trailer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Older trailers, think 1970's DID use aluminum sheets as a roof.

Then you had to coat them every year, caulk the joints, and had the electrolysis effect on them that made them thin and brittle after a few years.

The rubber roof is actually a progressive improvement.

Steve


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Personally, I'd like to see more height in the ceiling. Yes... I'm tall!







At RV shows, I frequently see trailers with plenty of height inside (and they're not 5th wheels), but the Outbacks tend to favor those who are on the shorter side of life. I was IN LOVE with the 25RSS when I first saw it. It was only after I stepped into it (and hit my head) that I said nope and kept looking. That's when I found my 30QBHS to be tolerable. I say tolerable in that the ceiling is just right... I still have to either duck or walk around the light fixtures.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> How about what there is that is good about them?
> 
> 2008 was the end of the all white (cream) cabinets, it is too bad since they were a selling point for us.


My wife fell in love with the "wood" linoleum floors and the cream cabinets on a Rockwood Roo and our OB has the same look.

Newer models with the wood-grain cabinets and the "tile" linoleum floors aren't as impressive to us.

Kevin


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

K. Smith said:


> How about what there is that is good about them?
> 
> 2008 was the end of the all white (cream) cabinets, it is too bad since they were a selling point for us.


My wife fell in love with the "wood" linoleum floors and the cream cabinets on a Rockwood Roo and our OB has the same look.

Newer models with the wood-grain cabinets and the "tile" linoleum floors aren't as impressive to us.

Kevin
[/quote]
I'm liking that "NO WORRIES" color matching decal you got on your Outback Kevin! Suuuuuuhhhhhwwwweeeeettt!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't get to use it as much as I'd like.

Actually, the only thing undesirable are the stupid white rims that came on it. Not sure why our Sydney came with them since Keystone's website said it was a standard feature on the sydney edition. Oh well.


----------



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

We love the outdoor kitchen and cook outdoors as often as possible. It keeps the inside clean and everything smells better outdoors anyway.

I also fell in love with the cabinet color and the dark floors. I just love the overall look of our OB.

The only thing we are challenged with is that my husband is 6'6" and since our OB is a 2005, we have the slide out with the bed sideways. We're thinking of doing a mod. And we are not small people. Does anyone ever feel a little insecure about the weight on the slide out? We do, even though we've been reassured that it will hold several times our weight.

Despite my insecurities, I wouldn't trade our OB for any other RV (except maybe a newer OB).


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> I have had a 25RSS for eight months now and have really liked it except for a few things:
> 
> 1) The awfully low deck. The leaf springs are mounted under the axles and the clearance between the shackle and the road is only 4 to 5 inches (eyeballing). This trailer is definitely for traveling only on flat paved roads. I cannot back up the OB on my driveway without seriously messing up the rear end. It is also difficult to crawl under the trailer to inspect any anomalies. I have done a little research on raising the height by flipping axle and it is going to cost a minimum $350 for parts and labor.
> 
> ...


We own the 301bq. To access the bathroom when traveling we need to push the main slide out. Kind of a pain because our 5 kids have different bathroom break schedules Other than that the only other undesirable thing is not enough time to spend in our OB.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Norsemen said:


> We own the 301bq. To access the bathroom when traveling we need to push the main slide out. Kind of a pain because our 5 kids have different bathroom break schedules Other than that the only other undesirable thing is not enough time to spend in our OB.


Our 30' 5er is the same way. I can skinny around the table but the DW has troubles, but at least we can get to the fridge if needed on the road. There are a lot of things that I desire in a 5th wheel that the OB don't have like true 4 season living, double pane windows, true heated tanks, but the Outback was not designed to be lived in full time in the winter (or anytime for that manner). After looking at hundreds of 5th wheels, I was most impressed with the quality of the Outback compared to others at that price range. Keystone showed that you don't have to be cheap to be inexpensive. The other think that attracted us to this camper was the open floor plan so it feels bigger than it really is.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Well we just bought a 230RS, but here's my complaints based on previous TT's we've owned.

1.Stove top vent hood doesn't vent to outside. This is a dumb design, but fortunately there is a roof vent directly over the stove. A Maxie vent with fan fixed that.

2. Access to the water pump requires me to remove 5 long screws and crawl WAY under the couch. No reason it needs to be against outside wall, just poor engineering. Can't say if the pump has a filter, no way to clean it if it does. Sure no way to add a winterization kit. I'll need to remove couch (not easy) and run new tubing to get the pump near the front of that area where it should be.

3. All the wasted storage space! Note over half the area under my couch has NOTHING in it, but is unaccessable without unscrewing 5 screws. Talk about dumb. I'll fix that before first trip. What is under the big box step in front of the bed? Haven't looked but I'll bet is is just more wasted space. Many drawers could be deeper, but are not.

4. Biggest complaint is cheap hardware on OUTSIDE. This is a brand new, never used, Outback. The bolt heads for the stabilizer jacks are already all rusty. Dealer says that's normal. No other trailer we owned had these rust, even after 8 or more years and many miles. Steps are rusting at pivots, etc.

5. Only four tiedowns for toys? Last toyhauler (Thor Wanderer) had EIGHT.

Likes? Wife loves the wood colors. Rear slideout bed is VERY nice. Big shower. Side load ramp for toys, even room for very large handicap scooter as well as her small scooter, with room left over (we threw toy area bed away). Love the fiberglass outside, and the crank out windows.

I need a recliner, so we removed the dinette. Why is that a like? Because the entire area exposed by removing the two benches and table stands was FINISHED ALREADY!!!! Thanks Keystone, that saved me HOURS of work.

Can't wait to try it out.


----------

